# I LOL'ed! :D



## Mega Wolf (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, enough with the keyboard speek, time for you to name your to name movies that where so funny, you nearly pissed yourself... and the ones that did make you piss yourself as well. :b

Is it a new movie, or is it an oldie? Drop some names.


----------



## foxkun (Feb 28, 2007)

Blazing Saddles. I'd just about yiff that movie if it were even theoretically possible.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Feb 28, 2007)

Borat! I was laughing pretty much constantly throughout the movie.


----------



## DavidN (Feb 28, 2007)

Van Helsing. True, most of it was unintentional, but I don't think I stopped laughing all the way through it the first time I went to see it. (Subsequent viewings are unfortunately less hilarious.)


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 28, 2007)

Kung Pow! I acctually in fact shot soda out my nose a few times watching this movie.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Feb 28, 2007)

Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy. I LOVE that movie. It's so random and yet so great, and if you connect the politics of it it's great..."Zaphod: Oh, yeah, apparently you can't be president with a whole brain."


----------



## Os (Feb 28, 2007)

Idiocracy.  Sad thing though is that I can already see society acting that way. But it's still hilarious.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 28, 2007)

Clerks and Clerks II


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Feb 28, 2007)

I would have to say South Park: Bigger Longer and Uncut.


----------



## Option7 (Mar 1, 2007)

I liked Team America when it first came out. Kinda crappy now though...
There's loads of films which have had moments where I just died. Half Baked is one of them (if anyone of you have seen it, the part I'm referring to is the meeting with Sampson where Thurgood pretends to be Jamaican).

Oh, and the Black Knight sketch from Monty Python and the Holy Grail. First time I saw that I ended up in the corner of the room curled in a ball with tears streaming down my face. Again, doesn't seem so funny anymore.


----------



## Jelly (Mar 1, 2007)

Shaolin Soccer! Love that movie.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Mar 2, 2007)

Pomander said:
			
		

> jellyhurwit said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own Kung Fu Hustle, and love it! But it only has a few funny parts. The action is just as good.


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 2, 2007)

Jackass 1 and 2.

What's better than retards doing retarded stuff? Some of it was a little....out there, but I laughed almost all the way through.


----------



## Meni (Mar 2, 2007)

I remember Shrek made me lol pretty hard.


----------



## InvaderPichu (Mar 3, 2007)

Jackass the Movie.

...

I'm not very mature.


----------



## snoopfrawgg (Mar 3, 2007)

InvaderPichu said:
			
		

> Jackass the Movie.
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not very mature.



WOO! *high-five* ...Wait, I suppose that's not much of a good thing. Ah well.

Also, Shrek rocked my socks. Both of them, actually.


----------



## Lobo Roo (Mar 3, 2007)

snoopfrawgg said:
			
		

> Also, Shrek rocked my socks. Both of them, actually.



I can't wait for Shrek: The Third to come out...we've begun putting up the posters in our theatre, hurry up May!


----------



## Nohbdy (Mar 4, 2007)

DavidN said:
			
		

> Van Helsing. True, most of it was unintentional, but I don't think I stopped laughing all the way through it the first time I went to see it. (Subsequent viewings are unfortunately less hilarious.)



I saw parts of it on TV once. And yes, I found it fairly humorous.


----------



## dong (Mar 5, 2007)

_The Incredibles_. Mainly the first hour and the part with Jack-Jack...and the short featuring the little tyke on the DVD-extras.


----------



## The LP (Mar 5, 2007)

I can't believe no one has mentioned _Airplane!_ or _Monty Python and the Holy Grail_!


----------



## Mega Wolf (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh, I got one.

Monty Python's And Now for Something Completely Different

That on was just funny the whole way through from start to finish, one of their best. :3


----------



## seby29 (Mar 8, 2007)

Date Movie Uncut, I laugh uncontrollably when the cat scene comes up! SO FUNNY!!!


----------



## dragonfan (Mar 29, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> Kung Pow! I acctually in fact shot soda out my nose a few times watching this movie.



oh god yuck now that was weird vgm because it was pretty strange to
hear that from you.


----------



## Horrorshow (Mar 29, 2007)

Ninja Hunter.


A guy could shoot lasers out of his fingertips for no apparent reason. If that's not unintentional comedic gold, I don't know what is. :0


----------



## CoyoteLoco (Mar 29, 2007)

Uncle Buck.  It's an oldie with John Candy. Planes, Trains and Automobiles (another Candy film) was another good one. Both oldies. RIP John Candy.


----------

